# Bersa 380cc



## Blaster

Looking good


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

*And here is mine*

Just a variation


----------



## Baldy

Looks like a couple of good pocket pistols to me.


----------



## Spyvie

Nice looking guns. I haven't seen one at the shop I go to, I understand they're a little smaller than the Thunder.

It doesn't look like they have sights in these pics??


----------



## PhilR.

Spyvie said:


> It doesn't look like they have sights in these pics??


(insert Elmer Fudd voice...) There are sights -- they are verrwy, verrrwy small.....

PhilR.


----------



## Guest

They sure look good to me. Nice and hideable and they look like they fit the hand pretty good also. How much$$$$?


----------



## Black Metal

Here is the wife's, I tried to convince her to get the nickel but for some reason she prefers the blued model.


----------



## Black Metal

Gunerd said:


> They sure look good to me. Nice and hideable and they look like they fit the hand pretty good also. How much$$$$?


I paid $270 with tax (no background check fee for permit holders). Got it for her birthday in December. It definitly took some break-in but now I would trust my life with it just like she does.


----------



## njmike

Not sure if this will work. It's the first time I've tried posting a pic.


----------



## berettatoter

Vulcan_Bomber said:


> Just a variation


I could not get your pics to come up.


----------



## berettatoter

Good looking Bersa you got there Blaster!


----------

